# فرصة نادرة مرتب 15000 الى 23000



## h triax (23 يوليو 2012)

فرصة نادرة مرتب 15000 الى 23000 
مطلوب جميع التخصصات الطبية لمستشفى إستثمارى كبير
----------------------
لمزيد من الوظائف الطبية
ضع الرابط فى المتصفح
www.aswaqsoft.com
---------------------​


----------

